# Transfer Express Offers Free April Webinar On Getting Your Team Business Ready For Baseball, Softball And Soccer Seasons



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The baseball, softball and soccer seasons are coming up fast, bringing profit opportunities decorating uniforms and spiritwear for those ready to meet the challenges they present. 

The free Transfer Express April webinar is geared toward helping you get ahead of the game with winning strategies for bidding, sales and marketing, purchasing and more. The interactive class will explore what you need to know about league bids, sales approaches for different types of teams and online ordering for customers. You’ll get tips for organizing orders to streamline custom printing for teams and even learn how to create an “old school” sales flier. 

Join us Thursday, April 12, 2018, from 2 p.m.-3 p.m., EDT, to find out how to get set for a winning season. Register for “Getting Your Team Business Ready for Baseball, Softball and Soccer Seasons” and find out about other Transfer Express educational webinars at https://transferexpress.com/help/customer-support/educational-webinars

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

